# BMW Lease Rates - January 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 1/7/08*

For lease programs shown in *BOLD*, a bank lease program may have lower payments. Click on a vehicle name to compare current bank lease programs through *LeaseCompare.com*.

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks again Tarry!

Just noticed the 328xi wagon has better lease numbers than the X3. First time I've seen that.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

can you confirm the 328 and 335 convertible rates. Dealer states base rate is still .00315. Last month also base was .00315 and .00295 was posted.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Is there trunk money on the 750i/Li? The residuals went down by 3%. The MF went up by 0.0065. What is going on?
OK. Edmuns say $5K manu to dealer incentive.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

> 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe
> 24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
> 36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
> 48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate
> ...


Are these correct...this is a large drop from Dec of .00270 for 24/36mo leases

If the rate goes down like this and I have not picked up a car will the dealer lower the MF accordingly?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

BMW335TT said:


> can you confirm the 328 and 335 convertible rates. Dealer states base rate is still .00315. Last month also base was .00315 and .00295 was posted.


Confirmed! Must be regional thing in your area.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

nealh said:


> Are these correct...this is a large drop from Dec of .00270 for 24/36mo leases
> 
> If the rate goes down like this and I have not picked up a car will the dealer lower the MF accordingly?


Confirmed!


----------



## Moo (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you please show rates for 2007 Z4 M convertible?

Also, does the $7500 dealer market assist still apply from Dec 2007?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brott (Jul 8, 2002)

*$4500.00 2007 Discount on 650Ci Still Apply?*

Tnx!


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

LeaseCompare said:


> Confirmed!


thanks


----------



## Seph (Sep 3, 2007)

*My2007?*

Sorry for my ignorance, but are MY2007 vehicles going for the same MF as MY2008? I am specifically looking at a 2007 328Ci Coupe.

Thank you


----------



## Eric in SD (Feb 17, 2006)

Tarry,

Thanks for the great info you provide here, very helpful.

Would you please check the X3 residuals? I am still being quoted a 68% residual for a 3 yr/10k per yr lease. This is in So Cal. so maybe this is a regional thing?


----------



## Blue1 (Nov 17, 2006)

+1


----------



## Bimm3rDr3am3r (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Moo said:


> Can you please show rates for 2007 Z4 M convertible?
> 
> Also, does the $7500 dealer market assist still apply from Dec 2007?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


* 2007 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Seph said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but are MY2007 vehicles going for the same MF as MY2008? I am specifically looking at a 2007 328Ci Coupe.
> 
> Thank you


*2007 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Eric in SD said:


> Tarry,
> 
> Thanks for the great info you provide here, very helpful.
> 
> Would you please check the X3 residuals? I am still being quoted a 68% residual for a 3 yr/10k per yr lease. This is in So Cal. so maybe this is a regional thing?


68% is correct for 10k mi/yr.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

LeaseCompare said:


> 68% is correct for 10k mi/yr.


The lease rates are horrible for the X3. The residual went down from 75%! The residual fell ldown by 3% for the E66 but there is $5K trunk money there.

It seems the X3 sold better than what BMW would have internally projected.


----------



## brott (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks Tarry for the great information.

MF and Residual on a 2007 650Ci?

TIA!


----------



## Eric in SD (Feb 17, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> 68% is correct for 10k mi/yr.


According to your table above the X3 lease rate for 10kmi/yr for 36 months would be 58% plus 3% or 61%. Did you accidentally copy the X5 rate to the X3 rate? My guy said the rate was unchanged from Dec. for the X3...


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Did the residuals for the 328i sedan really drop 3% from 61% to 58% for a 36 month lease?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

cozia83 said:


> Did the residuals for the 328i sedan really drop 3% from 61% to 58% for a 36 month lease?


It looks like 61% to me - http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...OfferDetail.aspx?enc=lEr/4bum8vTNeYd315a3vQ==


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Ignore*

Ignore


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

One word for this month: OUCH.


----------



## MasterFung (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> It looks like 61% to me - http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...OfferDetail.aspx?enc=lEr/4bum8vTNeYd315a3vQ==


At the rate listed here, it's cheaper to get an xi.

Can anyone confirm the residuals/MFs for the 328i sedan?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Is it possible these rates are regional..I need to ask my Sales manager..and i hate to be incorrect?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

brott said:


> Thanks Tarry for the great information.
> 
> MF and Residual on a 2007 650Ci?
> 
> TIA!


* 2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*X3 Revised Rates*



Eric in SD said:


> According to your table above the X3 lease rate for 10kmi/yr for 36 months would be 58% plus 3% or 61%. Did you accidentally copy the X5 rate to the X3 rate? My guy said the rate was unchanged from Dec. for the X3...


* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 75% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

LeaseCompare said:


> * 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
> 24 Month - Residual 75% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
> *36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate*
> *48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
> *60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


OK. That is better.
Tarry, you could ask one of the mods to edit the first post where the X3 numbers are incorrect.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

LeaseCompare said:


> * 2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
> 24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
> *48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
> *60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


wow that is very strange....the MY07 rates are much worse than the MY08 rates



Leasecompare said:


> 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe
> *24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate*
> 48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
> ...


any chance what you have listed above for the MY08 650i coupe/convert are really MY07 rates


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone! I just got back from a dealership, and they said that for a 328i sedan, 36 month lease with 12k miles, the residual is 63% and the MF is 0.00175. This sounds closer to the advertised rate on bmwusa.com. So, for 10k miles, the residual would be 61% still. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

If its 63% for 12K miles it would be 64% for 10K miles. If so, this would be the same as the Dec 07 rates.


----------



## laurens (Jan 2, 2007)

*residual*

No if it's 63 for 12 then it is 65 for 10


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, the base MF is higher, 0.00175 instead of 0.00165.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

laurens said:


> No if it's 63 for 12 then it is 65 for 10


64% for 10K miles
63% for 12K miles
61% for 15K miles

Not 65% for 10K


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> The lease rates are horrible for the X3. The residual went down from 75%! The residual fell ldown by 3% for the E66 but there is $5K trunk money there.
> 
> It seems the X3 sold better than what BMW would have internally projected.


I was shocked as well and initially thought misprint. I'm glad it was later recanted and I read through the thread to confirm. If the x3's numbers were that bad the model would be on life support.


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

cozia83 said:


> Well, the base MF is higher, 0.00175 instead of 0.00165.


which will add $7-8 to your monthly lease payment for 36mos/10-12K miles.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

[q]
Originally Posted by LeaseCompare 
2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00270 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00270 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate

wow that is very strange....the MY07 rates are much worse than the MY08 rates

Originally Posted by Leasecompare 
2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate

2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 69% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00295 Base Rate[/q]

any chance what you have listed above for the MY08 650i coupe/convert are really MY07 rates

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tarry, I hate to ask again but want to make sure the MY07 and MY08 are not reversed

that is a big drop on the Money factors for the 08's and when I ask at the dealer today to use the Jan program on my delivery I do not want to be incorrect

Thanks


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

nealh said:


> [q]
> Originally Posted by LeaseCompare
> 2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe
> 24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
> ...


Those rates are correct.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

JW_BMW said:


> Those rates are correct.


Thanks....really surprised the 07 rates would not be as good


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

nealh said:


> Thanks....really surprised the 07 rates would not be as good


There is the residual risk component. BMW would rather have someone buy the 07 with the trunk money and lease the 08. When the time comes to sell the car after the lease is over guess which one will be worth more!


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> There is the residual risk component. BMW would rather have someone buy the 07 with the trunk money and lease the 08. When the time comes to sell the car after the lease is over guess which one will be worth more!


Ok now I understand thanks


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> There is the residual risk component. BMW would rather have someone buy the 07 with the trunk money and lease the 08. When the time comes to sell the car after the lease is over guess which one will be worth more!


There is no market allowance "trunk money" on any 07 6 Series


----------



## creshando (Sep 10, 2002)

Does anyone know the lease rates for a *2007* 335i Sedan?
I found one still on a dealer lot and was quoted a very good price on it, but the MF for a 15k/36mo was quoted at .00215. I remember late last year that the MF was really low on the remaining '07 335i Sedans, so I was a but surprised that its gone up. Can anyone confirm what the rate is now?

Thanks.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

creshando said:


> Does anyone know the lease rates for a *2007* 335i Sedan?
> I found one still on a dealer lot and was quoted a very good price on it, but the MF for a 15k/36mo was quoted at .00215. I remember late last year that the MF was really low on the remaining '07 335i Sedans, so I was a but surprised that its gone up. Can anyone confirm what the rate is now?
> 
> Thanks.


Buy rate = .00175 for 07 335i, .00190 for 07 335xi


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

So... is this local 2008 328i Sedan advertised with a 3-year lease residual of 74% a misprint? That seems awfully high, am I wrong?

http://www.kunibmw.com/new-bmw-specials.aspx
Specifically:
http://www.kunibmw.com/Images/Picture/2008/January/lg_January Specials(2).JPG


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Answered my own question... confirmed with dealer that it was a typo, that setup is for a 24 month lease, 36 month lease has 64% residual at 10k/year.

Too bad we can't hold a dealer to honor a typo in an ad, heh.


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

*Interest calculation*

(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest

A dealership's general manager (MBenz) insisted that the interest rate is calculated using the MSRP rather than the Cap Cost. And their MF and residuals are set in stone, none negotiable. Is that true, or do I need to find another dealership?


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

stormace said:


> (Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
> 
> A dealership's general manager (MBenz) insisted that the interest rate is calculated using the MSRP rather than the Cap Cost. And their MF and residuals are set in stone, none negotiable. Is that true, or do I need to find another dealership?


I would go elsewhere... the formula posted worked at all the dealerships I talked with


----------



## Bruin72 (Feb 3, 2005)

Unless they are selling you the vehicle at MSRP, it would make no sense to use MSRP in the calculation.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

stormace said:


> (Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
> 
> A dealership's general manager (MBenz) insisted that the interest rate is calculated using the MSRP rather than the Cap Cost. And their MF and residuals are set in stone, none negotiable. Is that true, or do I need to find another dealership?


The interest portion of your lease payment is determined by using the above algorithm. The interest rate has nothing to do with msrp v. cap cost; it is determined by multiplying the mf by 24. It's hard to believe that the gm is ignorant.


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

I emailed the following proposal to the GM at MB Pleasanton, he came back with the interest rate is calculated wrong, since it uses MSRP not Cap Cost. And he said 9% is unrealistic, 6% most likely, and he can't honor Dec '07 rates and Jan '08 rates are non negotiable. (Jan '08 rates for 36months/12k miles are .00355MF, 46%) Big jump from Dec in my opinion. What do you think?

codes 
Base MY550V $86,700
Exterior color: Iridium Silver (NO DESIGNO EXTERIOR COLOR) MBUSA ok.
501 Charcoal Exclusive Leather $0
P03 Premium 03 package $6,190
235 Designo GraphiteEdition $12250 
057 Ipod Integration Kit $425 
Destination $775
MSRP = $106340
Formulas
(Cap Cost – Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

Terms:
36 Month, 12,000miles
10 Refundable multiple security deposits (returned at end of the lease) 
each deposit lowers MF by -.00007
$795 acquisition fee rolled in
9% discount of $106340=$9570.6 discount 106340-9570.6+795=$97564.4 Cap Cost (price we are buying it for) 
Residual value at 50%=$53170

What I want: 36 month lease, 12000mi/yr, (.00300MF, 50% residual Dec '07 rates), 9% discount off MSRP 
Depreciation: (97564.4-53170)/36=$1233.178
Interest: (97564.4+53170)x.00230= $346.69
Monthly payment: ( 1233.178 + 346.69)=$1579.87 before 8.25% tax

Charges Payable at Lease Origination 
License, Title, Registration Fees (estimated)…….……………….……………….….………. $616
Amount Due at Lease Signing…(estimated)………………………………………………………....…. $16,000 (refundable deposits) + 1st month 
GAP Coverage Included 
Annual Mileage Allowance: 12,000 
Disposition Fee: None 
Excess Mileage $0.15 per mile 
Reg. M Disclosure: NA


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

stormace said:


> I emailed the following proposal to the GM at MB Pleasanton, he came back with the interest rate is calculated wrong, since it uses MSRP not Cap Cost. And he said 9% is unrealistic, 6% most likely, and he can't honor Dec '07 rates and Jan '08 rates are non negotiable. (Jan '08 rates for 36months/12k miles are .00355MF, 46%) Big jump from Dec in my opinion. What do you think?
> 
> codes
> Base MY550V $86,700
> ...


look for another dealer..there are others out there


----------



## huan42 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tarry
Do you still have number for 2007 335 coupe ?

Thanks as always


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

huan42 said:


> Tarry
> Do you still have number for 2007 335 coupe ?
> 
> Thanks as always


* 2007 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Questions about the special offer for Jan on 08 z4 3.0si (39 mo @ $429, 2500, down payment = 2500, 10k mi per year).

1. Looks like they are using a cap cost of 44450 (MSRP w/ auto tranny), residual of 64%, MF .001175. So the special offer = good MF and three extra months added to the 36mo 10k mile residual. Anyone agree or disagree?

2. BMW has $3000 trunk money offered on purchase. Does dealer still get this trunk money on a lease, which would allow for easier bargaining down from advertised offer?

3. Does anyone know if this MF can be applied to different terms, 30 or 42 month?

4. Can multiple MSD still be used on a special offer like this?

5. Any recommendations for a salesperson to work with in north Jersey? I've contacted a few dealerships but no one is really stepping up yet to try and make the deal, well maybe one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoupeCrazy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Discount for return BMW customers*

What's the MF discount given for returning BMWFS customers? Any other perks?

TIA


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

CoupeCrazy said:


> What's the MF discount given for returning BMWFS customers? Any other perks?
> 
> TIA


I believe they waive the need to put down a security deposit. IIRC first time owners need to put down at lease one sec dep to avoid a .00015 MF increase.

Any help on my questions? I'm trying to contribute!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

davec_ias said:


> Questions about the special offer for Jan on 08 z4 3.0si (39 mo @ $429, 2500, down payment = 2500, 10k mi per year).
> 
> 1. Looks like they are using a cap cost of 44450 (MSRP w/ auto tranny), residual of 64%, MF .001175. So the special offer = good MF and three extra months added to the 36mo 10k mile residual. Anyone agree or disagree?
> 
> ...


1. Cap cost for the nationally advertised lease is as follows
MSRP - 44,450.00
Initial Cap cost - 40,050.00
Acq fee - 625.00
Adjusted Cap cost - 40,675.00
Cap reduction - <-2,500.00>
Amount financed - 38,175.00 
Residual = 64%
MF = .00270

2. Yes, and its being used in the lease
3. MF is the same up to 42 months .00270 is BMW FS buy rate
4. Yes, up to 7 more at .00007 for max reduction of .00049
5. Can't help you with this one.


----------

